# FLUVAL flora



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

Ive used Pfertz and had wonderful results, ive used dry ferts in bulk and had wonderful results. Only difference between the 2 is price, you pay more for pfertz cause they do the measuring and mixing for you. So if money isnt an issue use pfertz, if you are on a budget get dry fertalizer from GLA.com or one of the others listed here. Once you decide if you want liquid or dry, repost and someone will tell you how to use it.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

You already have almost all that you need to get started except for the fertilizers and plants.
I'm just not sure where the stock lights will be categorized at (low or medium light) 
If you do not wish to upgrade anything, then pattern your plant choices based on the lighting you have to be sure your plants can be supported.
I do not have experience with pfertz since I use seachem flourish line but they seem to be easy to use.
Just a specific number of pumps per gallon/s water. They surely come with the dosing info in the bottle. 
You can start with the recommended dosage they have and adjust from that depending on the response you see from your plants.
I think you can skip the root tabs as the the substrate is already good by itself but it will never hurt adding root tabs too.
Try the search button when browsing through the different sub forums(equipment, lights, substrate etc)
There are tons of useful information you can find there.
That's what I did when i was just starting and it is a good resource.
Welcome to TPT.


----------



## pocketgod (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply guy, im loving this site much. well i just order the pfertz kit liquid and maybe tomorrow ill order my plant and rock.. well for the light it say its an fluorescent bulb 6400k 13w.. is that good for the plant i want..


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I've seen both the Flora and Ebi tanks in action, and I will say the stock lighting is more than fair for the price you pay. I will add though, that if you want the baby tears to stay low, I wouldn't have any type of plant that will inhibit the light from reaching down to the substrate. The light is good enough to grow most stems, and of course, the low light slow growers lie anubias and all that, but from what I've seen it shouldn't be (in theory) strong enough to encourage horizontal growth.
It is an awesome little kit though I'll say that. Also, I would get a ceramic/glass diffuser for the Co2. The diffuser it comes with is just redics massive (bell on top of bell style). Weird.


----------



## discusmaniac (Oct 24, 2010)

Is the tank glass or acrylic?


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

It is a glass tank.


----------



## pocketgod (Nov 26, 2010)

ok so after this long i guess ill post pix of my progress


----------



## pocketgod (Nov 26, 2010)

when i first started the planting (sorry about pic, dont have a good cam, so use iphone) 4G)








about 4 day after that i got bloodfin for $1 each from petsmart and 5 ghost shrimp















1 day after that i got my very first cherry shrimp





























but my bloodfin ate one of the cherry so i took them out for this rainbow


----------



## pocketgod (Nov 26, 2010)

you can see my ghost in this picture


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

My Mini-L is similar to yours (8-ish gallons with HC carpet and dwarf hairgrass) and I'll be using the Pfertz high tech + package. I emailed Pfertz and they suggested that I dose 2 squirts of each bottle every 3-4 days (in addition to the root tabs). This is pretty lean, but should be more than sufficient because of the nutrient-rich substrates (I have ADA Amazonia, you have the Fluval Plant Stratum).


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

nice, ood move on taking out the bloodfins, they looked really cramped in there and since they school they would really appreciate a longer/wider tank than this taller one.

one rainbow in here? he looks nice, and you could probably run 2-3 of them


----------



## pocketgod (Nov 26, 2010)

Well I have 4 of the rainbow in the tank and as for the bloodfin I was saying the same thing myself. Guess I didn't think when I saw them for 1 dollar, well they are in an bigger tank now with lot space


----------

